# chest cold in mexico city



## maxxxsta (Jun 16, 2010)

as most of you know it has been very dry here in mexico city. i have caught a chest cold which is where your chest gets filled with mucus/phlegm and you have a hard time breathing. i have went to the doctors and they prescribed me meds to fight it but it isn't helping because their is no real cure for a chest cold. i havent been on my bike for 2 weeks becasue its recommended to rest when you have a chest cold since you have trouible breathing. so why am i sharing this? ive been looking for a heat humidifer in mexico city ive been to sears and walmart but have not found any luck with regarding a humidifier. is there anywhere else in DF where i might be able to find a humidifier? maybe best buy? or a medical supply storE?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mucosolvan is available at any 'farmacia' and it is effective in loosening phlegm.
Put a large pot of water on the stove, bring it to a boil, then simmer. It will raise the humidity in your living quarters just as well as a humidifier.
Merry Christmas


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Another way to improve your indoor environment is to have as many potted plants & small trees as possible in every room. Since you'll have to water them daily, they'll return the favor by providing both humidity and oxygen.


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

the boiled pot idea works wonderfully. I spent a year in South Dakota once and I have never been so dry in my life. I could not drink enough water in a day to keep myself properly hydrated until I started keeping a pot simmering in the kitchen.


----------

